# Rate my workout routine!



## Gafuriks (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been doing this routine far about a month and a half now, and I just want your opinions on what could or should I improve on it. I'm 17 yeas old and weigh 80kg(176lb). I'm a complete newbie to working out, just so you know.

The program: http://i.imgur.com/F8HLEmi.png


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 13, 2014)

If this is a troll (which I suspect it is) then piss off.

If you are serious, then this program is bullocks. Introduce yourself, talk to us about your goals and we can help.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 13, 2014)

do we get a scale to rate this?

no?
 ok on a scale of 0-5 5 being best 0 being worst i give it a 1


----------



## Gafuriks (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't really see why I would be a troll... I'm coming here for help.

Anyway, what I'm trying to achieve is more muscle size and definition. I don't want to be BIG, I just want to be muscular and look good without my shirt on.
I have no set diet for myself, and I have no idea where or how to start. I eat as much as possible of anything, as often as I can.


----------



## Gafuriks (Apr 13, 2014)

Are you going to help me improve it, or just tell me how bad it is?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 13, 2014)

You have no idea of  how or where to start? None, zip, Nada? Come on kid, you can do better then that. Introduce yourself, read through the truck load of great info on this board, no spoonfeeding going on up in here!;


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 13, 2014)

i believe its give a man a fish he eats for a day,
teach a man to fish he eats for life

try making a program around one group of muscles a day, very classic and easy routine to follow is something like
day 1 - chest
day 2 -back
day 3 - shoulders 
day 4 - legs


----------



## yeti (Apr 13, 2014)

maybe even just a very basic push pull legs routine?

this one by Steve Pulcinella is great: http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/pull-press-squat/


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a link for like 46 different splits. 

You really didn't do much homework here, Lad. Took me all of 3 seconds.


----------



## Azog (Apr 14, 2014)

That crazy of a routine mandates the copious injection of Lettuce no ester.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2014)

Azog said:


> That crazy of a routine mandates the copious injection of Lettuce no ester.



LNE from tillacle


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> i believe its give a man a fish he eats for a day,
> teach a man to fish he eats for life
> 
> try making a program around one group of muscles a day, very classic and easy routine to follow is something like
> ...



OP there are your marching orders.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 14, 2014)

This is what i used to develop my routines
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/WtMale.html
just click on w/e muscle and a list of varying exercises will come up; Barbell, Dumbbell, Bodyweight, Cable etc
play around on the site, you'll find alot of info but here's a beginners page
http://www.exrx.net/Beginning.html


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 14, 2014)

That looks like a crossfit work schedule. Yea lol you dont want to be big but once you start getting size it never ends. At your age if you eat enough you can do a 3 on 1 off schedule.i do 3 on 1 off and 2 on 1 off.for the week.legs.back and chest for 1st 3 days .arms and shoulders with traps for the 2 days.this way my upper body rests for 2 straight days.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 16, 2014)

You need heavy compound exercises.   Full body workouts 3 times a week.  When you become intermediate then split things up and hit muscles twice a week.   Don't forget FOOD!!!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> i believe its give a man a fish he eats for a day,
> teach a man to fish he eats for life
> 
> try making a program around one group of muscles a day, very classic and easy routine to follow is something like
> ...




PB I think you forgot about arms??....


----------



## whitelml (Apr 16, 2014)

You need heavy compound exercises.   Full body workouts 3 times a week.  When you become intermediate then split things up and hit muscles twice a week.   Don't forget FOOD!!!!!


----------

